# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  New Business and Relocations Including Dick's, McAlisters, Office Depot and Gap

## grandshoemaster

http://eastwordnews.com/oklahoma/art...ng-to-mwc.html

----------


## mmonroe

Finally!!!!!

----------


## kevinpate

Sounds like good news for MWC.

----------


## mcca7596

I'm very surprised that the first freestanding Gap store in the metro would be in an old strip mall in MWC. Good for them though.

----------


## oneforone

It should be noted that GAP Inc. owns Old Navy and it will more than likely be an Old Navy store. GAP Inc. probably signed the lease with intention of opening an Old Navy.

----------


## bombermwc

I would almost bet that the North Star folks made a What-A-Deal for Gap Inc. That location on 15th and Key (really Midwest) is a pretty good sized space. It would comfortably fit any Gap Inc store, but like you, I would bet it's an Old Navy rather than a Gap. What I will be interested in is the facade work. North Star crapped out once they got to that section (phase III) and really pissed me off. Their renovation on Uptown really pooped out and they never replied when I asked about it...repeatedly. And I'm wondering where Langston's is going to fit too. I don't really know of any other spaces that size in the Uptown area that it would fit. Maybe it would be best if they moved into where Office Depot is coming out of?  :Smile: 

What is weird, is Sooner Investments complained for years about West Side being there because they said it affected restauruants coming in because of the proximity for liquor laws. Except that's a bunch of crap because Santa Fe is a stone's throw away. And what do we have now, Office Depot and McAlister's going in. I just hope the Office Depot space doesn't go vacant for long. That center on Air Depot has had a hard time keeping large tenants in the past, but I believe it would be the only empty space in the building now....really in that whole area people claim is dead, even though the mall is the only empty thing there.

Now, what I'd really like to see is that hole next to Best Buy fill in!

----------


## Soonerman

> It should be noted that GAP Inc. owns Old Navy and it will more than likely be an Old Navy store. GAP Inc. probably signed the lease with intention of opening an Old Navy.


Thats what I'm thinking as well. But I'd figure Old Navy would want to be in that 29th street center by Target.

----------


## Lauri101

According to MWC Building permits office - In addition to McAllisters and Dicks and "an office supply", there will be a Schlotsky's built further north toward's the Fairchild end of that lot.  The over all plan - that entire area will be infilled with perhaps some residential rentals above retail. 
 And Target is slated to expand to add more groceries - including meat and produce! Who knew getting a building permit could be so informative?

----------


## bombermwc

I'm glad to see Schlotzkys coming back!

And Target??? YIPEEEE!!!

I was suprised by the Old Navy thing as well. Especially with that large open lot next to Best Buy and Ulta....seems like a perfect fit. But it is in "the back" of the development. On 15th, they get front door presense...and probably cheaper rent. Although it's not often you find one that far from the highway. I'm hoping that spurs Sooner Properties to get off the crap-wagon and finish their updates on Uptown. It still pisses me off they let the most filled section get by with just a paint job and not any actual work.

----------


## so1rfan

I hope that Scholtsky's hires decent help. One of the main reasons I quit eating at the MWC one before it closed was the employees all looked like post-apocalyptical druggies from an 80's horror film.

----------


## bombermwc

I call that character...lol

----------


## plmccordj

The link above does not work anymore.  I can't get eastword to load at all. Does anyone have the article they can post?  I can only assume from postings here that several stores incliding Gap/Old Navy, Dick's Sporting Goods, Schlotzsky's is moving into the UPtown shopping centers at SE 15th between Key and Midwest Blvd?  Is that right?

----------


## Lauri101

> The link above does not work anymore.  I can't get eastword to load at all. Does anyone have the article they can post?  I can only assume from postings here that several stores incliding Gap/Old Navy, Dick's Sporting Goods, Schlotzsky's is moving into the UPtown shopping centers at SE 15th between Key and Midwest Blvd?  Is that right?


Deli, sporting goods store coming to MWC - Eastword News - Midwest City, OK

And the main Eastword site is Eastword News - Midwest City, OK  I think the articles get moved after 2-3 months, but can be found in a vaguely-placed archives through the search function.  
It's a weekly paper that would do better to stick to business news, local sports and PTA meetings and stay out of the editorial business. But at least they try!

----------


## bombermwc

> The link above does not work anymore.  I can't get eastword to load at all. Does anyone have the article they can post?  I can only assume from postings here that several stores incliding Gap/Old Navy, Dick's Sporting Goods, Schlotzsky's is moving into the UPtown shopping centers at SE 15th between Key and Midwest Blvd?  Is that right?


Gap/Old Navy - it's speculation on which it is, but we're all betting it's Old Navy rather than GAP. The same company owns them both, and also Banana Republic. It is planned to go where Langston's is now. Langston's is supposed to move elsewhere in Uptown.

Dick's/Office Depot are in Town Center (the old West Side Elementary plot). You can see the Dick's signs up now. Office Depot has yet to hoist a sign, but if I remember right, they are building more North from Dicks....building yet to be constructed. Given the plot that Dicks is on, i don't think an Office Depot fits but I could be wrong. The plots north of there are pretty skinny though, so no matter where it goes, that's a weird layout. Schlotzky's would go in the small shop space attached to the west-facing side of the new building Dicks is a part of.

----------


## Lauri101

Actually, McAllister's Deli is in same building as Dick's, according to MWC permits office.  Schlotzky's will be further north on Air Depot, closer to Fairchild Street. They also said they weren't sure about Office Depot being the store, only knew it was an office supply store.

----------


## bombermwc

I thought Office Depot previously said they were going to be relocating to this area. If it's not them, then it's going to be a Staples. I don't know that they could both survive there though.

----------


## bombermwc

Well scratch that, i head today that Staples is closing their stores and are going to convert to online/business only.

----------


## OKCTalker

> Well scratch that, i head today that Staples is closing their stores and are going to convert to online/business only.


Staples is closing *15%* of their stores - they're not *closing their stores*.

----------


## jn1780

> Staples is closing *15%* of their stores - they're not *closing their stores*.


True, it does show their current thinking toward brick and mortar locations though. Doesn't seem like they would be interested in adding locations.

----------


## Lauri101

It makes sense to me that Office Depot would be the store moving - the Reno/AD store isn't in the middle of a retail hotbed any more.  I didn't take the permits office comments as anything more than not wanting to commit if they haven't been told officially.  
I do think the idea of mixed retail with residential rentals is interesting - at least one building will have apartments available for rent on uppper story - the hint was that it would be Schlotzky's.

----------


## bombermwc

That would make sense if it's the area north of Dick's. I say that because those lots are only as wide as a residential lot since that's what they were. You've got to squeeze in some long narrow somethings in there....and you can maximize that cash flow by going vertical. Perhaps this was the part that MWC mentioned in the Original Mile plans? I thought that was supposed to go in on Lockheed near Jenkins but I can't remember why i thought that.....or maybe it was Mid-America now that the water tower's gone....hmmmmm

----------


## Lauri101

Walked by the Mid America - old water tower site the other day while they were rolling out sod.  One of the workers said it was to be a park.  Hope they put a path through it.

As far as AD north of Dicks - right on corner of Fairchild and Dick's they were digging out a basement-looking area before the rains came.  That would make sense for area where Schlotzkys might be.  Lots of lot prep going on in that strip of land.  Can't wait to see what's next!

----------


## bombermwc

That park is supposed to be part of the original mile work the city is doing....rather than part of Town Center's stuff. 

I really though it was going to be a very long time before we saw anything move, but the infrastructure work has been going on for a while. Drive around back there and you'll see quite a few roads repaved, or even completely rebuilt. Step 1....

----------


## Lauri101

They do need to get Mid-America and feeder streets re-paved and/or repaired.  The semi-circle from W. Rickenbacker to E. Rickenbacker is a mess, plus not clearly marked with lanes.  Since that is a much-used cut through, fixing sooner rather than later would help with developing that area.

----------


## bombermwc

I can't seem to find the document now, but I thought I read at one point that they were actually going to pull the road out and re-design that area so this plot of land had more actual useable land on it rather than the old "circle". It makes sense to me, and frees up land on either side of the street. Just make Rickenbacker go straight across to connect the two halves and then you've added to the plots directly south of Rickenbacker on each side of Mid-America. Doing that could allow for the plot between Best Buy and Ulta to be a much larger store than it is today as well. The west side plot...i don't know. It's sort of all by itself and hidden behind the other end of the center.

----------


## mmonroe

There has been a sign posted near the north end of construction near Dick's that a Schlotzky's and Cinnabon are coming soon.

----------


## Lauri101

Mmmm...Cinnabon! Didn't even know they had any other than at airports - that's the only place I've seen them in years.

----------


## WilliamTell

When does Dicks Sporting goods open ? I've seen the opening new sign but wondered if there was a date.

----------


## Lauri101

> When does Dicks Sporting goods open ? I've seen the opening new sign but wondered if there was a date.


Only thing I've heard is "before Black Friday".  At the rate they are moving along, I'd say not too much longer.

----------


## mmonroe

The landscaping and lightscaping are coming along very nicely for that area, its like a more complete picture of the Town Center.  I'm impressed.

----------


## Lauri101

Exactly - the progress has been amazing!  I was out of town for 5 days and it looks completely different.  I'm not likely to be a Dick's shopper - not their demographic - but I am looking forward to the deli and other stuff.  I drive past that corner every day on way home and I have visions of better meals ahead.

----------


## mmonroe

I live on W. Douglas now and my street opens right up to the north end of Dick's.  It's going to be a nice change of view when its done.

----------


## mmonroe

Grand Opening Weekend for Dick's Sporting Goods is November 2-4th, 2012.

----------


## Jesseda

Just curious someone told me a Family Dollar was going to be put in that area were Dicks is at? Kind of odd place you would think better retail would be a choice, does anyone know if this is true?

----------


## Lauri101

> Just curious someone told me a Family Dollar was going to be put in that area were Dicks is at? Kind of odd place you would think better retail would be a choice, does anyone know if this is true?


When I asked the MWC folks, they had not heard that.  Let's hope not - we have enough of that type of store in MWC already.

----------


## mmonroe

> Let's hope not - we have enough of that type of store in MWC already.


Amen!

----------


## WilliamTell

I'll say it - I went into dicks last week and i didnt think it was that great. Im happy they expanded into our market and they do have alot of nice premium products but i cant really picture shopping there. I looked around for 30 minutes and left empty handed.

----------


## ThomPaine

> I'll say it - I went into dicks last week and i didnt think it was that great. Im happy they expanded into our market and they do have alot of nice premium products but i cant really picture shopping there. I looked around for 30 minutes and left empty handed.


I thought it was just a nicer, better designed Academy.  Long lines due to recent opening.

----------


## mmonroe

> I'll say it - I went into dicks last week and i didnt think it was that great. Im happy they expanded into our market and they do have alot of nice premium products but i cant really picture shopping there. I looked around for 30 minutes and left empty handed.


I went the first night of the pre-grand opening, I went really for two things, 1. Do they refill air tanks for paint ball, and yes they do. 2. Where are the disc golf discs..  overpriced of course and I would still buy the same discs online cheaper and the selection at Dick's was smaller.  Not real impressed with the disc golf stuff, but everything else was nice.  Besides, where else are you going to buy a kayak in the middle of the afternoon?

----------


## ThomPaine

> I went the first night of the pre-grand opening, I went really for two things, 1. Do they refill air tanks for paint ball, and yes they do. 2. Where are the disc golf discs..  overpriced of course and I would still buy the same discs online cheaper and the selection at Dick's was smaller.  Not real impressed with the disc golf stuff, but everything else was nice.*  Besides, where else are you going to buy a kayak in the middle of the afternoon?*


PLEASE!  If you want a good kayak (all price ranges) and want to support a *local* businessman who gives a ton back to the community, go to OKC Kayak!!!  He's open morning, noon and night...

----------


## ThunderFan

> PLEASE!  If you want a good kayak (all price ranges) and want to support a *local* businessman who gives a ton back to the community, go to OKC Kayak!!!  He's open morning, noon and night...


Same can be said for filling your paintball tanks. Go see the guys at avid extreme sports.

----------


## bombermwc

Local doesn't always work out well....see Twids as an example. Sometimes the large chains just do a better job and deserve the business.

----------


## mmonroe

> Same can be said for filling your paintball tanks. Go see the guys at avid extreme sports.



...and where is this place?  Dick's is right across the street for me.

----------


## PHXguyinOKC

are they putting apartments above the Schlotzky's?

----------


## ThomPaine

> Local doesn't always work out well....see Twids as an example. Sometimes the large chains just do a better job and deserve the business.


You're right.  For niche products like kayaks though, you need (well, I need) more expertise, advice, and long-term service.  They are also out doing things like free demo days, organizing creek clean ups, etc.  There is room for both local and chain stores, but don't forget the local guys!

----------


## Lauri101

> are they putting apartments above the Schlotzky's?


Yes, according to what City folks told me.  Kind of strange - who would want to live above a restaurant, except maybe the manager or maybe one of the bakers.  Would make getting up to make cinnamon rolls easier - put 'em in oven and take a nap.

----------


## mcca7596

> Yes, according to what City folks told me.  Kind of strange - who would want to live above a restaurant, except maybe the manager or maybe one of the bakers.  Would make getting up to make cinnamon rolls easier - put 'em in oven and take a nap.


New Urbanism, baby.

----------


## mmonroe

There are no windows facing the street..... or the holes for them haven't been cut out yet, which seems strange.

----------


## Eagles_07

I believe the holes just haven't been cut out yet looks like it could happen any day now though.

----------


## Lauri101

> New Urbanism, baby.


Urbanism in suburbia?  What will they think of next? :Cool:

----------


## woodyrr

> I went the first night of the pre-grand opening, I went really for two things, 1. Do they refill air tanks for paint ball, and yes they do. 2. Where are the disc golf discs..  overpriced of course and I would still buy the same discs online cheaper and the selection at Dick's was smaller.  Not real impressed with the disc golf stuff, but everything else was nice.  Besides, where else are you going to buy a kayak in the middle of the afternoon?





> ...and where is this place?  Dick's is right across the street for me.


I use CO2 tanks and used to have them filled at a little paint ball store on Air Depot. Avid Extreme Sports is in Moore off I-35. I would use my CO2 more often if I didn't have to drive across town to get my tanks filled.

Thanks for the information.

----------


## mmonroe

When I think of the OKC Metro.. I picture a DFW (minus the bad parts that come to mind) in twenty years with how fast these suburbs are growing.  We could be urban before you know it.

----------


## Lauri101

Saw in Real Estate section of Oklahoman today that McAlisters signed lease - hope that means something will happen soon.

Not sure what's going on with Dick's, but they do not seem to be getting much business.  I've been in there twice now and have been surrounded by associates immediately.  Although I appreciate the excellent service, it doesn't seem to bode well for future employment if business is slow.

Yes - they are pricey, but I found several items in there that kept me from having to order and wait for LL Bean delivery.  Only store in eastern OK county that carries Brooks Adrenaline for women- and at a good price.

----------


## mmonroe

I'm still trying to figure out what is going in about 3/4 of a mile north on the east side of the road.  Browning Capital, LLC or something like that... but no signs about what is going in...

----------


## Lauri101

> I'm still trying to figure out what is going in about 3/4 of a mile north on the east side of the road.  Browning Capital, LLC or something like that... but no signs about what is going in...


I've wondered myself, but no indication whatsoever.  Hope it's not another insurance company!

----------


## bombermwc

So far it looks like just what MWC needs....yet another little couple store strip center......SARCASM.

----------


## mmonroe

We NEED more form based design when it comes to these places, and a little cohesiveness to tie them together...

----------


## Wambo36

I may have missed it while reading through the thread but, does anyone know where McAllisters is going to be?

----------


## mmonroe

per my understanding, it's suppose to be on the west end of the same building "Dick's" is in.

----------


## Wambo36

Thanks. When my daughter came home from college for Christmas, she was lamenting the fact that we didn't have a McAlisters in MWC. I told her they were putting one in but I wasn't sure where.

----------


## Lauri101

Tried to go to Schlotzky's on opening day - Sunday - I think they need a couple of weeks to get kinks out.  

Design of parking lot totally inefficient - the drive-thru wasn't open yet, so all traffic had to enter from and exit to Air Depot.  They had a full lot at 2 PM and lines out the door. One couple was walking out as I was waiting for an open spot to park and said they'd been waiting for 30 minutes just to order but were giving up.

Think I'll wait until February and try again.

----------


## bombermwc

Yeah, i never go when things first open....give them a month or so to get the lines down. Plus when you first open, you're super slow while you figure it out. Not to mention that Schlotzkys is on the slow side anyway. 

That parking lot does look odd to me....and as you say, inefficient. But the old one near Blockbuster was pretty stinkin' bad too. The old Carls Jr site was the only real parking lot they ever had.

----------


## mmonroe

terrible parking lots... cough Cici's... cough.

----------


## Lauri101

And the new Schlotzsky's makes Cici's parking look easy!  
I don't see another curb cut, so evidently the sole entrance/exit for the new building is off Air Depot.  It would have been so easy to have a least a drive-through outlet to that little street parallel with AD behind the building - wtf? 
 Oh, well - they are getting good business it seems.  I'll try them next weekend when I return from DC.

----------


## bombermwc

I think McAlisters is moving now. I've seen trucks at the Air Depot facing suite of the new structure over the last week or so. 

The Office Depot move isn't doing anything though. With that being said, i wonder what the lease at the current site is like. If it doesn't end soon, then there's no reason to be doing anything at the new site yet....not that there's really much to do for an Office Depot anyway.

----------


## bombermwc

OK so i had them backwards. McAllisters has their Now Hiring sign up on the suite next to Dicks. 

Which totally confuses me now. Because the other shop doesn't really seem sized right for an Office Depot.

----------


## bombermwc

> So far it looks like just what MWC needs....yet another little couple store strip center......SARCASM.


So it's a Little Ceaser's! Why in the world would they be moving 1/2 mile up the road into a similar little crappy 2 store building of the same size?!

----------


## Lauri101

> So it's a Little Ceaser's! Why in the world would they be moving 1/2 mile up the road into a similar little crappy 2 store building of the same size?!


Oh good grief - that is very odd.  Maybe it's just another way to grab some of the Tinker quick lunch crowd?  I've wondered why there weren't more fast food places south of 15th on AD - but Little Ceasars?  Ick

----------


## bombermwc

I had it right the first time for McAllisters. The Air Depot facing side is McAllisters. They must have just been using the other suite as a hiring space while they worked in the actual suite.

So now we wait to see when/if Office Depot moves.

----------


## okcboomer

Mcalister's opening this Friday.  Sure it will be a mad house for a week or so.

----------


## Lauri101

> Mcalister's opening this Friday.  Sure it will be a mad house for a week or so.


After the fiasco for first three weeks at Schlotzky's, I think I'll wait at least a month for McAlisters, unless I can catch them at an off-time.  Training and working-out-bugs-time has a long curve.

----------


## bombermwc

Looks like they're all settled at Schlotzkys and McAlisters so everyone go by any time now.

And the new supposed Office Depot still sits vacant. So what's the deal with that?

----------


## Brett

Noticed an Office Depot banner hanging from the roof when I was visiting Dick's. Not sure if any activity is going on at the proposed location.

----------


## bombermwc

I noticed that a few weeks ago....but when I've been near the other store, I haven't seen any changes yet. I thought I saw something on the banner about a timeframe, but I don't remember now.

----------


## Eagles_07

There's been work going on in the store for like a few days now. Not sure when they plan to open though.

----------


## MWCGuy

I was up there the Saturday night. the flooring down. The sliding doors are installed vs. the standard glass doors that used to be there. I expect them to be open probably sometime in February. It looks like all they have left is to build fixtures, install the computer equipment and bring in the stock. The new store looks like it will be a better fit for them the Reno store has all kinds of wasted open space in there.

----------

